
Bringing Asm.js to Chakra and Microsoft Edge - leo2urlevan
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2015/05/07/bringing-asm-js-to-chakra-microsoft-edge/
======
dicroce
Come on Google! Support asm.js in Chrome.... Give up on Native Client.... Even
Microsoft is doing Asm.js now....

~~~
WorldWideWayne
I want less things emulated via Javascript and more stuff done directly via
native code. Everything that is built on top of HTML/JS/CSS is basically a
hack that is trying to emulate much better native platforms and it sucks. Why
advocate to stay there? Let's go in the other direction in my opinion.

~~~
flohofwoe
On the other hand, for the first time in history, you have true "write once
run everywhere". I can take my native C/C++ GL demos that normally run on the
desktop, compile them to asm.js, distribute them via a simple URL, and users
just click on a link and run the demo on every OS. No download and
installation, no browser warnings about dangerous executables, no virus
scanner scare popups. Compare this with iOS, where I need to be a certified
Apple developer, need to sign my all my code, and can only distribute through
the app store (and since it's only small graphics demos without real use, the
gatekeepers would never let them through).

~~~
WaxProlix
Sounds like the sandbox-escaping game is going to get pretty intense in the
coming years.

~~~
darkmighty
I don't think it will be all that hard from a security standpoint. This means
mostly fixing the major mess that has been security at the OS level and isn't
changing any time soon.

We're not supposed to be giving any application all power they want. We just
want to let them use the GPU and take inputs on focus, and if they misbehave
we kill them. If they need anything else, they'll have to ask the user. It
took Microsoft what, two decades? to realize this. And it's only sightly
better now. The mobile OSes were the first to grasp this but it's still
imperfect.

Java almost got there but I believe it lost traction because of UI, lack of
clear leadership and being tied to a language.

We're going to have to go with browsers because although it's a big pile of
hacks they are finally realizing the obvious (in hindsight) way we should
develop most applications. I have no doubt it will continue to catch on.

------
shmerl
So, will they add Opus support for audio tag too?

~~~
higherpurpose
Speaking of which, wasn't Microsoft supposed to add WebRTC/ORTC support in its
new browser, too? I don't think I've heard anything about it in the recent
official announcements other than last year's rumors.

~~~
flohofwoe
WebAudio is in, and WebRTC/RTC seems to be in development:
[http://dev.modern.ie/platform/status/](http://dev.modern.ie/platform/status/)

~~~
shmerl
WebRTC was in development even for IE (and it requires Opus), but Opus was
never enabled for the audio tag. I don't see Opus mentioned anywhere in that
list (while WAV is).

------
mhuffman
Microsoft has been on a real tear lately. I am very impressed with the
directions they are taking.

